# What have you done for the horrible, horrible headaches.



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

I've tried Topamax, Imitrex, Lamotrigine, and a host of other stuff that I can't think of. Was even on a morphine drip at one point. Please help.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm biased and haven't used them for headaches. And don't take this as advice, you should research it very thoroughly before you jump right in. And also it is illegal obviously. But many people have reported magic mushrooms as a god send for cluster headaches. Weed can help as well. But these are risky risky things with DPD so do your own research and be fully aware of those risks


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

OH believe me I know this, not all the solutions unfortunately. been on Topamax, Tramadol, Lamotrigine myself, Morphine i wasn't so lucky!

This really depends, if i was to give you advice, there is two things, are you on a SSRI/SSNI?

The other thing is have you had a CT or MRI?

Also (edit) look up the types of headaches, just google, you'll be able to figure it out, but it is more likely it's a pressure headache right? "tension headache"


----------



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes I've had a CT and MRI. And YES, I'd definitely define it as a pressure/tension headache.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

are you on a SSRI/SSNI?

So no signs of sinus issues?


----------



## Sharon22 (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm the same. Can you try and describe the headaches hun. Xx


----------



## bouquet (Oct 7, 2017)

Does dp/dr give you extra headaches? Think I can’t have them properly anymore,due to this how is it that yours are increased? For me that would be a sign of recovery


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

anniephantom said:


> Yes I've had a CT and MRI. And YES, I'd definitely define it as a pressure/tension headache.


Have you tried neck massage? Tense muscles is usually the cause of headaches and everytime i get one it's because my neck or back muscles are tense. You probably already know this but you can't actually feel pain in the head / brain because there is no pain receptors there so headaches have to do with muscles around the head and in the neck 

I also know high blood pressure can cause pain in the temples, so check ur blood pressure. It's normal that blood pressure goes up when you have high anxiety.


----------

